# Incredibly dumb tourist stunt



## The_Traveler (Aug 2, 2019)

He did eventually  come back without going further, saying the big rock felt wobbly.
An attempt at the Darwin awards


----------



## Original katomi (Aug 2, 2019)

No wonder that rock felt wobbly, he could have sent it and him over.
We all do stupid sometimes, but endangering others, eg the rescue crew who would have to come and save him, is not only stupid but thoughtless as well.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 2, 2019)

Going down the several hundred feet onto rock along with whatever boulders that would go along would probably mean recovery not rescue.


----------



## Original katomi (Aug 2, 2019)

Yep, I seen a lot of stupidity  whilst on the water normally involves men and booze.
There is a saying amongst skippers, for men who drink and then on the back of the boat to have a P as sometimes the effect of the boat movement the booze and being plain stupid in the first place by standing on the transom to pass water. The sea does not forgive and if they fall in as above then there is a good chance they end up....

FDFO, Face Down, Flys, Open.


----------



## Original katomi (Aug 2, 2019)

I see in you photo there are truck/tyre tracks below, pity the person below.
Where I used to sail from there is a road bridge over the water, peeps with a death wish, jumpers, would try and time their jump to land on the yacht passing below. Got to the stage we would put a tack in just under the bridge to fool anybody thinking of jumping


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 2, 2019)

There is always one....................


----------



## ac12 (Aug 2, 2019)

I don't know why people are so stupid.

Similar thing at the volcano in Hawaii.
The rangers sets a point where it is "proceed at YOUR OWN RISK."  
And a LOT of tourists go beyond that point, ignoring the warnings from the ranger, that they will NOT be rescued if anything happens to them.  
If the top of the lava tube collapses (which happens), they would be dumped into the molten lava and incinerated.

Apparently the "Danger, Do Not Go Beyond This Point" signs means nothing.


----------



## SouthernGent5983 (Aug 2, 2019)

"Hold my beer and watch this" has led to many accidents.  I do like the photo though.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 2, 2019)

Darwin Award candidate.

Yes, nice shot, Lew.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 2, 2019)

I find it hard to feel sympathy for the idiots in this world that do those stupid things.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 2, 2019)

You got a nice photo Lew. Otherwise I'm just shaking my head...


----------



## guajero (Aug 2, 2019)

It is sad what people will do for instagram likes.


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 2, 2019)

Keep trying, it will break off.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Aug 2, 2019)

ac12 said:


> I don't know why people are so stupid.
> 
> Similar thing at the volcano in Hawaii.
> The rangers sets a point where it is "proceed at YOUR OWN RISK."
> ...



Proceed at your own risk and do not go beyond this point have two very different meanings. 

Everyone has a different threshold for what they consider “stupid”. Really I think in this situation it would be more accurate to say needlessly dangerous. I watch rock climbers do what they love and would never attempt anything even close to what they do. It’s not uncommon for them to die doing what they love too. I wouldn’t call it stupid though. Photographers die taking pictures too. My point is just that if people never push the envelope of what is “safe” then it robs us of what it feels like to be alive.


----------



## beddingfield (Jan 12, 2020)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why people are so stupid.
> ...




doing stupid things because you want to, doesn't make a person heroic.  It merely makes them stupid.

Its like playing in traffic..   SOME people might get their kicks off of dodging trucks, but the day they slip and fall in front of a fully loaded garbage truck and end up smeared along 3 city blocks.... they wont be heroes, they'll just be a schmear on the road


----------



## AlanKlein (Jan 12, 2020)

It could be worse.  He might have been taking a selfie.


----------



## RVT1K (Jan 13, 2020)

AlanKlein said:


> It could be worse.  He might have been taking a selfie.




this one was and it didn't turn out so well.

British model, 21, falls to her death from 30m high cliff-top selfie spot in Sydney


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 13, 2020)

He was almost another victim of the universe. It has a way of swallowing people whole and going about it's business as if we never existed.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 13, 2020)

RVT1K said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > It could be worse.  He might have been taking a selfie.
> ...



Pity, I can at least see why the selfie.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 15, 2020)

Selfie-related deaths by country : MapPorn


----------



## RVT1K (Jan 16, 2020)

Braineack said:


> Selfie-related deaths by country : MapPorn




Selfiecide....


----------



## RVT1K (Jan 16, 2020)

Braineack said:


> Selfie-related deaths by country : MapPorn



And just what the hell is going on in India??


----------



## Braineack (Jan 16, 2020)

I think the selfie craze has hit them hard. No pun intended


----------



## TWX (Jan 17, 2020)

RVT1K said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Selfie-related deaths by country : MapPorn
> ...



Significantly higher population density.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Jan 17, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> FDFO, Face Down, Flys, Open.



Hey, that’s wayyyyy better than FUFO....., Face Up, Flys Open!!! LoL.


----------



## Winona (Jan 18, 2020)

_Yep, I seen a lot of stupidity whilst on the water normally involves men and booze.
There is a saying amongst skippers, for men who drink and then on the back of the boat to have a P as sometimes the effect of the boat movement the booze and_

That happened locally. Driver of the boat goes swimming to pee, boat drifts, no one knows what to do, he drowns.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Jan 18, 2020)

Winona said:


> _Yep, I seen a lot of stupidity whilst on the water normally involves men and booze.
> There is a saying amongst skippers, for men who drink and then on the back of the boat to have a P as sometimes the effect of the boat movement the booze and_
> 
> That happened locally. Driver of the boat goes swimming to pee, boat drifts, no one knows what to do, he drowns.



??? He drowned in his own PEE ?!?!?! ‍♂️
SS


----------

